# is the 6 cell maglite the longest/biggest size torch physically?



## billyjoel (Apr 27, 2006)

not as in brightness, as in physical size?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 27, 2006)

Possibly in current production. Historically, no way.

Start here: KEL LITE


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 27, 2006)

Currently the 6D Mag-Lite is. They used to make a 7D that was 2.5" longer. Other companies going back to the '20s have made 8D lights.

The Kel-Lite Baton Lights were the longest regular production solid-body lights, but they're only for 5C cells.

Many other brands of flashlight used to be made that could be extended with add-on tubes. Brinkmann and Nordic still make them. Every now and then you see someone with a 10-15 D version.


----------



## billyjoel (Apr 27, 2006)

im looking for a long torch for self defence.

currently I have a 4 cell imitation maglite/aluminium torch which cost $10. the cheapest maglite 6 cell i have found is 43+$15AUD off ebay.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 27, 2006)

For self defense, unless you're a really big guy, the 6C Mag-Lite would be best. They're out of production, though, but many places still have stocks of them. Easier to swing and control than a 6D--and anything longer than that would be uselss except for riot control.


----------



## nc987 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well how long is the beast?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 27, 2006)

About 15" long.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 27, 2006)

A few years back I think Lambda made a flashlight body called "assault with batteries". A very thick aluminum body that held AA batteries.

I know Elektrolumens is messing around with a 6D flashlight that pushes 12 LuxeonIII LEDs through a huge head. Very beefy body to handle the heat. That monster would blind the hell out of anyone and one swing would seperate their brain from the cranium. 

Another option is to take a large baseball bat and drill a small hole for an Arc AAA and push it in the hole. Not sure if the police would fall for that one though


----------



## metalhed (Apr 27, 2006)

> Another option is to take a large baseball bat and drill a small hole for an Arc AAA and push it in the hole. Not sure if the police would fall for that one though




:lolsign:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 27, 2006)

Get a Tigerlight instead for self defense.


----------



## paulr (Apr 27, 2006)

Assault and Batteries (the unofficial name) was a Mr. Bulk light extension barrel for the Space Needle Mag2C modes that used six or seven AA's in a ridiculously thick aluminum tube. It was inspired by a similar light from the Cold Steel knife company of many years back. There's a photo here (scroll down):

http://home.att.net/~ledmuseum/needle1.htm

There were some much larger HID lights, probably not what you want.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 27, 2006)

The Cold Steel was called the Brute, and later sold as the Enforcer. I'd like to find one for my collection, if anyone's reading this.


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 28, 2006)

So how many cells is that light in your sig ABTOMAT?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2006)

I wonder if Fivemega's Mag extension adapter will make the Maglite 6D any longer than it really needs to be? :thinking: It's already like a FunGo Bat!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Apr 28, 2006)

Flashlights for self defense. Hilarious. That ranks up there with what's the best spaghetti to use as a carjack.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not about the spaghetti you use, but the kind of sauce you put on it.


----------



## billyjoel (Apr 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if the cheaper imitation brands make a 6d or 6c size aluminium torch?


----------



## DonShock (Apr 30, 2006)

If you already have another light that you can steal the head, tailcap, etc. from, FlashlightKing.com has the barrel only fairly cheap, $13 for the 6D.


----------



## billyjoel (Apr 30, 2006)

The diameter of the head of my 4 D cell imitation maglight is 5.4cm are they generally the same size head between the 4D and 6D?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 30, 2006)

All Mag-Lites from the early '80s to the present have the same outside diameter of the heads. Internal diameter and most other parts are different from pre-1990 and post-1990 Mag-Lites.


----------



## Illum (May 1, 2006)

BentHeadTX said:


> A few years back I think Lambda made a flashlight body called "assault with batteries". A very thick aluminum body that held AA batteries.
> 
> I know Elektrolumens is messing around with a 6D flashlight that pushes 12 LuxeonIII LEDs through a huge head. Very beefy body to handle the heat. That monster would blind the hell out of anyone and one swing would seperate their brain from the cranium.
> 
> Another option is to take a large baseball bat and drill a small hole for an Arc AAA and push it in the hole. Not sure if the police would fall for that one though




:lolsign: either blinded and filled with the darkness of afterimage or be knocked out into the darkness of...well, darkness.:lolsign:


----------

